

Quantum networks: Back and forth are not equal distances - runesoerensen
http://www.nbi.ku.dk/english/news/news15/quantum-networks-back-and-forth-are-not-equal-distances

======
mobiuscog
I'll admit to understanding very little about the quantum world, but isn't it
more that back and forth take different times, rather than being different
distances ?

Or is 'distance' at this level equivalent to time ?

